# The Floating Bridges of Washington State, USA



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2017)

More pictures here.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/01/the-floating-bridges-of-seattle.html




> A bridge of concrete and steel that floats may seem highly unusual,  if not impossible, but there are twenty such bridges around the world,  five in the U.S. state of Washington alone, of which four are the  longest floating bridges in the world.
> 
> 
> Floating bridges, also  known as pontoon bridges, are usually temporary structures built out of  wood during times of emergencies such as war. Wooden floats and  sometimes boats are lashed together and flat planks are laid over  creating a roadway, allowing men and materials to cross bodies of water.  Pontoon bridges have been used to great advantage in many battles  throughout history, including the Second World War and during the  Iran–Iraq War.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Feb 26, 2017)

*Gurglin' Gertie nickname when the Hood Canal bridge sank*

Was in Poulsbo Wa when the hood canal floating bridge sunk. It developed the name "Gurrglin' Gertie" in honor of the Tacoma Narrows bridge disaster that named it "Gallupin' Gertie" Lived and loved it there for over a decade....


----------



## Manatee (Mar 3, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Was in Poulsbo Wa when the hood canal floating bridge sunk. It developed the name "Gurrglin' Gertie" in honor of the Tacoma Narrows bridge disaster that named it "Gallupin' Gertie" Lived and loved it there for over a decade....



The Bronx-Whitestone bridge in NY was built largely to the same blueprints.  They made a lot of upgrades after the Tacoma disaster.


----------

